# Homemade Cage. (Pictures)



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

I finally have my cage done, I think it turned out pretty good. I still need to get a lot more accesories and I'm in the process of sewing a couple of hammocks.

Its 68" tall, 30" wide, and 12" deep, I know its not too deep but its the best I could do with the wood I had to choose from. 

Tell me what you think.















Bottom











Top











They seem to enjoy it


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

i think its awesome! I wish I could build!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i think the two of them will have a ball in it! just wondering though, what did you use to coat the wood to protect it from urine? there seems to be an interest in making grottos right now and the coating of the wood is an important step. i'm sure someone would appreciate the information on how its working for you and i'm just plain curious


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

I used 2 coats of acrylic primer, then 2 coats of acrylic paint. Non-toxic of course.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Whoa, that's an awesome cage... it looks like they're gonna have a lot of fun in there!


----------



## naeby (Aug 2, 2007)

It looks incredible. Wanna make me one? Hahahaha


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

WOW! Nice cage. 

My question is, how long do you think it will take until there's like, six more ratties running around in there? GRM's coming for ya!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Lovely cage. Are the ladders sealed as well?


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

CaptianFlow said:


> My question is, how long do you think it will take until there's like, six more ratties running around in there? GRM's coming for ya!


As soon as I can find a breeder or rats needing rescue! Haha.




Forensic said:


> Lovely cage. Are the ladders sealed as well?


Yup. Everything is sealed, I did not want to take the chance of having pee soak in to anything, because that would smell horrible. Haha.


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

The rats are starting to explore it now! I'm so excited!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Awesome! How long did it take for you to build it? And how much did you have to spend on materials?


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

wow, that cage looks fantastic!
good job, i'm sure your ratties appreciate your efforts! =)


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

That cage is well good. It must of been so hard to make.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

What kind of wood r did i use? how much did the materials cost? Im having problems figuring out a good way to build a good bookshelf cage


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

I used regular untreated wood, the whole thing costed about $80. It took me a peroid of three weeks, but I only worked on weekends for a couple of hours.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

Im starting mine this weekend. I'm using yours as inspiration if that's alright? But i think I'll make it like a little more than half yours' size. Where did you shop? Lowes? home depot?


----------

